# Problème avec BootCamp : disque de démarrage non partitionnable



## ccc.97 (8 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,

je souhaite installer windows à l'aide de BootCamp (pour installer un logiciel pour l'université uniquement disponible sous windows : revit). Cependant le message d'erreur suivant apparait : 

Ce disque de démarrage ne peut pas être partitionné car l’espace y est insuffisant. Le disque doit comporter au moins 42 Go d’espace libre.

Or selon le stockage de à propos de ce Mc, j'ai 44 Go d'espace libre, je sais bien que c'est un peu limite mais le système prend déjà à lui seul 49 Go sur mes 121Go total de mémoire et je dispose d'une carte SD en permanence de 50 Go de libre. 

D'avance merci.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour *ccc
*
Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit dans l'espace bleu-grisé) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > en veillant à faire ton coller dans une fenêtre de code par le procédé suivant -->

dans cette page de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## ccc.97 (8 Octobre 2019)

Voici le contenu qui apparait :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            77.9 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.4 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *128.7 GB   disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS Transcend               128.7 GB   disk2s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2019)

Il y a *77,9 Go* d'occupation de blocs pour le volume *Macintosh HD* + *2,6 Go* pour les volumes auxiliaires = *80,5 Go*. La capacité du* Conteneur apfs* étant de *121,1 Go* > il y a donc *40,6 Go* d'espace disponible.

- sachant que tu dois laisser une marge d'espace libre de près de *10 Go* dans le *Conteneur apfs* > l'espace réellement disponible tombe à *30,6 Go*.​
- si des *snapshots* existent (instantanés du volume de démarrage) > alors ils retiennent à l'état occupé tous les blocs correspondant aux écritures de fichiers de l'instant T de leur prise. Même si les fichiers ont été ensuite supprimés. Or les blocs ainsi verrouillés peuvent se balader partout dans l'espace de blocs du *Conteneur* > par exemple en queue de son extension. Or lorsqu'on effectue un repartitionnement > il faut qu'il existe une bande continue de blocs libres de la taille de la partition à créer en queue d'extension de *Conteneur*. Lorsque des blocs écrits existent dans cette zone > un mécanisme logique clone à la volée les écritures de ces blocs => sur des blocs libres de haut de *Conteneur* > avant de libérer les blocs de queue de *Conteneur* pour ménager la bande continue d'espace libre. En cas de blocs de queue de *Conteneur* verrouillés par les *snaphots* => ce mécanisme de clonage / libération est bloqué > si bien que *40 Go* théoriques d'espace disponible peuvent équivaloir à *0 Go* d'espace libérable en queue de *Conteneur*.​
Passe la commande :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


qui affiche les *snapshots* existants

Poste le retour.


----------



## ccc.97 (8 Octobre 2019)

Quand je tape cette commande, rien n'apparait sur le terminal.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2019)

Alors il n'y a pas de *snapshots*.

Passe encore la commande :

```
csrutil status
```


qui affiche le statut du *SIP* (protocole de sécurité)

Poste le retour. En effet : l'activation du *SIP* bloquerait (partiellement) la commande de mesure des dossiers que j'ai l'intention de te passer...


----------



## ccc.97 (8 Octobre 2019)

Voici ce que me retourne la commande : 

System Integrity Protection status: enabled.


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2019)

*SIP* activé (*enabled*).

----------

Pour désactiver le *SIP* > redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir => à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Lance-le et passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* > redémarre dessus.

----------

De retour dans ta session > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande mesure (en *Gi* = *gibibytes* : base 2) les objets de 1er rang du volume de démarrage (fichiers ou dossiers / visibles ou cachés). Elle est très lente d'exécution : attends le retour de l'invite de commande terminée par ton *nomcourt$* en signal de fin.

Poste le tableau dans une fenêtre de code.


----------



## ccc.97 (8 Octobre 2019)

Voici le tableau : 


```
0B    /.HFS+ Private Directory Data
1,0K    /home
7,4G    /usr
364M    /.Spotlight-V100
1,0K    /net
12K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,6M    /bin
8,0K    /Incompatible Software
  0B    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1,0M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
3,2G    /Library
8,2G    /.cleverfiles
  0B    /.Trashes
7,3G    /System
1,0G    /vm
4,0K    /.OSInstallerMessages
4,0K    /.fseventsd
9,0G    /private
125M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol
18G    /Users
15G    /Applications
174M    /opt
4,5K    /dev
128K    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /cores
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Octobre 2019)

Tu as les localisations suivantes -->

```
8,2G    /.cleverfiles
1,0G    /vm
```


qui contiennent *9,2 Gi* = *10 Go* et qui sont pafaitement superflues

passe la commande :


```
sudo rm -rf /.cleverfiles  /vm
```


qui supprime ces dossiers

cela fait > passe la commande :


```
df -H /
```


qui mesure l'occupation du volume de démarrage

Poste le retour.


----------



## ccc.97 (8 Octobre 2019)

Effectivement j'ai gagné de la mémoire, voila le message qu'il me retourne : 

```
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   121G    66G    54G    56% 1231543 9223372036853544264    0%   /
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2019)

Il y a *54 Go* d'espace disponible actuellement -->

- est-ce que tu estimes cela suffisant pour la création d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* ? - cela me paraît toujours un peu juste...​


----------



## ccc.97 (9 Octobre 2019)

Ca me paraît un peu juste aussi, je ne sais pas si vous avez d'autres solutions ?


----------



## ccc.97 (9 Octobre 2019)

Parce que le système prend encore 38,14 Go de place selon à propos de ce mac c'est encore beaucoup non ?


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
sudo du -sh /Users/*
```


qui mesure les dossiers de comptes du répertoire Utilisateurs

Poste le retour.


----------



## ccc.97 (9 Octobre 2019)

Voila ce qu'il me retourne : 


```
11G    /Users/Constant
4,0K    /Users/Guest
44K    /Users/Shared
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2019)

*11 Gi* = *12 Go* pour le dossier de compte *Constant* : il n'y a pas grand chose à enlever.

Passe la commande :

```
sudo du -sh ~/*
```


qui mesure les sous-dossiers de ce compte

Poste le retour.


----------



## ccc.97 (9 Octobre 2019)

voici ce que le terminal affiche : 

```
8,0K    /Users/Constant/Adlm
  0B    /Users/Constant/Applications
16K    /Users/Constant/Brouillon -2.ipynb
100K    /Users/Constant/Brouillon -3.ipynb
4,0K    /Users/Constant/Brouillon .ipynb
1,2G    /Users/Constant/Desktop
186M    /Users/Constant/Documents
2,4G    /Users/Constant/Downloads
7,3G    /Users/Constant/Library
4,0K    /Users/Constant/MakeFile.save
28K    /Users/Constant/Movies
716K    /Users/Constant/Music
12K    /Users/Constant/Nouveau dossier contenant des éléments
28K    /Users/Constant/Nouveau dossier contenant des éléments 2
60M    /Users/Constant/Pictures
68K    /Users/Constant/Projet-TDG.ipynb
68K    /Users/Constant/Projet-TDG_version2.ipynb
8,0K    /Users/Constant/Public
28K    /Users/Constant/iCloud Drive (archive)
28K    /Users/Constant/iCloud Drive (archive) - 1
8,0K    /Users/Constant/matlab_crash_dump.70546-1
16K    /Users/Constant/preprojet-2.ipynb
96K    /Users/Constant/preprojet-3.ipynb
84K    /Users/Constant/preprojet.ipynb
16K    /Users/Constant/preprojetLast.ipynb
140K    /Users/Constant/preprojetLastOne.ipynb
140K    /Users/Constant/preprojet_Cliquot-Gailly-2.ipynb
88K    /Users/Constant/preprojet_Cliquot-Gailly.ipynb
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2019)

Tu as *7,3 Gi* = *7,8 Go* dans la Bibliothèque (invisible par défaut). Passe la commande :

```
sudo du -sh ~/Library/*
```


qui mesure les contenus de 1er rang de cette Bibliothèque

Poste le tableau.


----------



## ccc.97 (9 Octobre 2019)

Voila le contenu : 


```
3,9M    /Users/Constant/Library/Accounts
1,1M    /Users/Constant/Library/Address Book Plug-Ins
  0B    /Users/Constant/Library/Application Scripts
2,7G    /Users/Constant/Library/Application Support
2,1M    /Users/Constant/Library/Assistant
  0B    /Users/Constant/Library/Assistants
  0B    /Users/Constant/Library/Audio
  0B    /Users/Constant/Library/Autosave Information
194M    /Users/Constant/Library/Caches
2,7M    /Users/Constant/Library/Calendars
  0B    /Users/Constant/Library/CallServices
  0B    /Users/Constant/Library/ColorPickers
28K    /Users/Constant/Library/Colors
  0B    /Users/Constant/Library/Compositions
1,4G    /Users/Constant/Library/Containers
216K    /Users/Constant/Library/Cookies
  0B    /Users/Constant/Library/CoreData
48K    /Users/Constant/Library/CoreFollowUp
325M    /Users/Constant/Library/Developer
176K    /Users/Constant/Library/Dictionaries
  0B    /Users/Constant/Library/Family
  0B    /Users/Constant/Library/Favorites
24K    /Users/Constant/Library/FileProvider
4,0K    /Users/Constant/Library/FontCollections
  0B    /Users/Constant/Library/Fonts
4,0K    /Users/Constant/Library/GameKit
4,6M    /Users/Constant/Library/Google
161M    /Users/Constant/Library/Group Containers
1,2M    /Users/Constant/Library/HomeKit
260K    /Users/Constant/Library/IdentityServices
  0B    /Users/Constant/Library/Input Methods
38M    /Users/Constant/Library/Internet Plug-Ins
232K    /Users/Constant/Library/Jupyter
172K    /Users/Constant/Library/Keyboard
  0B    /Users/Constant/Library/Keyboard Layouts
2,3M    /Users/Constant/Library/KeyboardServices
17M    /Users/Constant/Library/Keychains
1,5M    /Users/Constant/Library/LanguageModeling
28K    /Users/Constant/Library/LaunchAgents
240K    /Users/Constant/Library/Logs
2,4G    /Users/Constant/Library/Mail
  0B    /Users/Constant/Library/Maps
2,4M    /Users/Constant/Library/Messages
26M    /Users/Constant/Library/Metadata
  0B    /Users/Constant/Library/Mobile Documents
  0B    /Users/Constant/Library/PDF Services
488K    /Users/Constant/Library/Passes
32K    /Users/Constant/Library/PersonalizationPortrait
112K    /Users/Constant/Library/Personas
  0B    /Users/Constant/Library/PreferencePanes
2,7M    /Users/Constant/Library/Preferences
952K    /Users/Constant/Library/Printers
144K    /Users/Constant/Library/PubSub
15M    /Users/Constant/Library/Receipts
43M    /Users/Constant/Library/Safari
  0B    /Users/Constant/Library/SafariSafeBrowsing
424K    /Users/Constant/Library/Saved Application State
4,0K    /Users/Constant/Library/Saved Searches
  0B    /Users/Constant/Library/Screen Savers
  0B    /Users/Constant/Library/Scripts
  0B    /Users/Constant/Library/Services
8,0K    /Users/Constant/Library/Sharing
  0B    /Users/Constant/Library/Sounds
  0B    /Users/Constant/Library/Speech
72K    /Users/Constant/Library/Spelling
19M    /Users/Constant/Library/Suggestions
712K    /Users/Constant/Library/SyncedPreferences
360K    /Users/Constant/Library/VirtualBox
  0B    /Users/Constant/Library/Voices
  0B    /Users/Constant/Library/WebKit
1,7M    /Users/Constant/Library/Widgets
  0B    /Users/Constant/Library/Workflows
44K    /Users/Constant/Library/com.apple.internal.ck
  0B    /Users/Constant/Library/iMovie
124K    /Users/Constant/Library/iTunes
12K    /Users/Constant/Library/studentd
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2019)

Tout me paraît légitime.

Repasse la commande :

```
sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
```


et reposte le tableau des mesures de dossiers de 1er rang => que je revoie l'ensemble.


----------



## ccc.97 (9 Octobre 2019)

voila : 


```
0B    /.HFS+ Private Directory Data
1,0K    /home
7,4G    /usr
216M    /.Spotlight-V100
1,0K    /net
12K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,6M    /bin
8,0K    /Incompatible Software
  0B    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1,0M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
3,3G    /Library
  0B    /.Trashes
7,6G    /System
4,0K    /.OSInstallerMessages
1,5M    /.fseventsd
9,1G    /private
120M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol
11G    /Users
15G    /Applications
174M    /opt
4,5K    /dev
128K    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /cores
find: fts_read: Invalid argument
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2019)

Je compte *46,5 Gi* = *50 Go* de fichiers catalogués.

Passe la commande :

```
df -H /
```


qui mesure l'occupation des blocs du *Conteneurs apfs*

Poste le tableau.


----------



## ccc.97 (9 Octobre 2019)

Voici : 

```
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   121G    59G    59G    51% 1232370 9223372036853543437    0%   /
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2019)

Il y a *9 Go* de sur-occupation de blocs. Tu es certain de ne pas avoir de *snapshot* ?

Passe la commande :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


qui affiche les *snapshots* existants

Est-ce que tu as un retour ?


----------



## ccc.97 (9 Octobre 2019)

Je pense que je ne n'en ai pas, quand je fais la commande : 
	
	



```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```

Le terminal ne retourne rien, et passe directement à une nouvelle ligne de commande : 
MacBook.....


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2019)

Donc pas de *snapshot*.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk1
```


la commande vérifie le *Conteneur apfs* et ses 4 volumes

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## ccc.97 (9 Octobre 2019)

voici ce que retourne le terminal : 


```
Started file system verification on disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (748.31.8) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.31.8) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.31.8) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.31.8) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk1
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Octobre 2019)

Aucune erreur trouvée.

- tu pourrais toujours tester de créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* comprise entre *40 Go* et *50 Go* (pas plus).​


----------



## ccc.97 (9 Octobre 2019)

D'accord, merci beaucoup pour votre aide, je vais essayer.


----------

